# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Ովքե՞ր են Աստծո որդիները:

## Gayl

ԳԼ.6
4Եվ Հսկաներ կային այն օրերը երկրի վրա.և  այնուհետև էլ որ բոլոր  Աստծոյ որդիքը մարդկանց աղջկերանց մոտ էին  մտնում  և նորանք նորանց համար ծնում էին .սորանք այն զորավորներն էին,որ վաղուց անվանի մարդիկ էին:
Ովքեր են Աստծո որդիները,,հրեանե՞րը,իսկ հնարավոր չի որ խոսքը հայերի մասին լինի,ինչու ոչ ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր է,իսկ ինչու՞,այո հարցեր,հարցեր որոնց պատասխանները գտնելը շատ դժվար է,որովհետև սուտը խառնված է ճշմարտության հետ և այդպես էլ հրամցնում են մարդկանց:

----------


## REAL_ist

մարդիկ

----------

Freeman (26.07.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> մարդիկ


Դե հասկանալի է որ մարդկանց մասին է խոսքը գնում,այստեղ հարցը այն է թե որ ազգին են պատկանում այդ մարդիկ և կարևոր է թե ինչպիսի մարդիկ կարող էին անվանվել Աստծո որդիներ,միթե այս հարցին չի կարող լիարժեք պատասխան լինել:

----------


## REAL_ist

երևի պետք է գրեի բոլոր մարդիկ որ ավելի հասկանալի լիներ, ինձ չի թվում թե Աստված խտրականություն կկիրառի, այն էլ ազգային



> միթե այս հարցին չի կարող լիարժեք պատասխան լինել:


Աստծո վերաբերյալ հարցերին լիարժեք պատասխանը բացառվումա

----------

Freeman (26.07.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> երևի պետք է գրեի բոլոր մարդիկ որ ավելի հասկանալի լիներ, ինձ չի թվում թե Աստված խտրականություն կկիրառի, այն էլ ազգային
> 
> Աստծո վերաբերյալ հարցերին լիարժեք պատասխանը բացառվումա


))))Իսկ եթե խտրականություն չի դնում ինչու է ասում Աստծո որդիները տեսնելով որ ՄԱՐԴԿԱՆՑ...,երևի պարզ է որ եթե բոլորին վերաբերվեր ՄԱՐԴԿԱՆՑ բառը չէր նշվի և հետո էլ ՄԱՐԴԿԱՆՑ ու Աստծո որդիների խաչասերումից առաջացան հսկաները,պարզ երևում է որ այստեղ առանձնացվում է,ՀՍԿԱՆԵՐ,ԱՍՏԾՈ ՈՐԴԻՆԵՐ ԵՎ ՄԱՐԴԻԿ:Հետքրիր է չէ՞:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (05.02.2009)

----------


## Gayl

«Հսկաների Ցեղը՝ Մարդ-Աստվածները՝ Հայերը, բնակվել են Հայքում՝ Արարչական Աստվածային Տարածքում, ու Սրբազան Արարատ Լեռան հովանավորության ներքո…»
 Շարունակությունը կարդացեք այս կայքէջում:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (05.02.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> ))))Իսկ եթե խտրականություն չի դնում ինչու է ասում Աստծո որդիները տեսնելով որ ՄԱՐԴԿԱՆՑ...,


ահավոր հետաքրքիրա, տենաս ետ ումա ասել Աստված, երևի մեկին սմսա գրել, կամ էլ ետ կայքէջին մեյլա գրել :Secret:

----------


## Gayl

> ահավոր հետաքրքիրա, տենաս ետ ումա ասել Աստված, երևի մեկին սմսա գրել, կամ էլ ետ կայքէջին մեյլա գրել


Ոչ թե Աստված է այդպես ասել այլ մարդիկ են այդ ցեղերի մասին այդ կարծիքին եղել,դե դա իմ կարծիքն է,ասեմ որ հայերին են անվանել են Արևի որդիներ,իսկ Արևը դա հայերի Աստվածն է եղել,այն ժամանակ հայերը մի Աստծու են պաշտել,ինձ թվում է Հին կտակարանը վերձված է հայերից փոխել դզել փչել են ու սարքել են իրանցը:

----------


## REAL_ist

ինձ էլ ետքանից հետո թվումա որ Աստված էլա հայ :Unsure:

----------

Freeman (26.07.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ոչ թե Աստված է այդպես ասել այլ մարդիկ են այդ ցեղերի մասին այդ կարծիքին եղել,դե դա իմ կարծիքն է,ասեմ որ հայերին են անվանել են Արևի որդիներ,իսկ Արևը դա հայերի Աստվածն է եղել,այն ժամանակ հայերը մի Աստծու են պաշտել,ինձ թվում է Հին կտակարանը վերձված է հայերից փոխել դզել փչել են ու սարքել են իրանցը:


Խոսքը  երեվի  գնում է  ԱՐԻացիների  մասին՞՞՞՞՞
Եվ  իսկապես, եթե  հարցին  մոտենանք  լեզվաբանական  տեսանկյունից,  ապա  ոչ  մի  այլ լեզվի  մեջ  ԱՐ  արմատով  բառեր  այնքան  չկան ինչքան  հայոց  լեզվի  մեջ, եվ  ամբողջ  աշխարհում  Հայաստանը  կոչում են  ԱՐմենիա  անունով,  ԱՐ- է կոչվել  հայերի  ամենահին  աստվածը, ԱՐ-աստված, ՄԵՆ-ՄԱՐԴ, ԱՐՄԵՆ  ստացվում է  ԱՐԱՐՉԻ մարդ-----------ստեղ  են  ասել,  ինչ էինք  ինչ  դարձանք,կարեվորը  այն  է  թե  ինչ  ունենք  ներկա  պահին: Իսկ  այն  ինչ  ունենք  ներկա  պահին  հեռու  է  ընտրյալ  ազգ  կոչվելուց:

----------

Apsara (06.02.2009)

----------


## Dorian

Ես Աստծո որդիներից մեկին եմ ճանաչում ու չեմ հավատում, որ Աստծո որդին ա: Հույս ունեմ ուրիշ որդիներ չունի...  :Bad:

----------


## Gayl

> Խոսքը  երեվի  գնում է  ԱՐԻացիների  մասին՞՞՞՞՞
> Եվ  իսկապես, եթե  հարցին  մոտենանք  լեզվաբանական  տեսանկյունից,  ապա  ոչ  մի  այլ լեզվի  մեջ  ԱՐ  արմատով  բառեր  այնքան  չկան ինչքան  հայոց  լեզվի  մեջ, եվ  ամբողջ  աշխարհում  Հայաստանը  կոչում են  ԱՐմենիա  անունով,  ԱՐ- է կոչվել  հայերի  ամենահին  աստվածը, ԱՐ-աստված, ՄԵՆ-ՄԱՐԴ, ԱՐՄԵՆ  ստացվում է  ԱՐԱՐՉԻ մարդ-----------ստեղ  են  ասել,  ինչ էինք  ինչ  դարձանք,կարեվորը  այն  է  թե  ինչ  ունենք  ներկա  պահին: Իսկ  այն  ինչ  ունենք  ներկա  պահին  հեռու  է  ընտրյալ  ազգ  կոչվելուց:


Այո ճիշտ ես ինչ էինք և ինչ դարձանք,պատճառը այն է որ Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչը և Տրդհատը ստիպեցին որ մոռանանք մեր անցյալը,իսկ ինչպես կարելի է ապրել նույն բարձր արժեքներով եթե մոռացել ենք այդ արժեքների մասին,ցավալի է բայց փաստ է:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես Աստծո որդիներից մեկին եմ ճանաչում ու չեմ հավատում, որ Աստծո որդին ա: Հույս ունեմ ուրիշ որդիներ չունի...


Չհասկացա,ի՞նչ է ասել Աստծո որդիներից մեկին ճանաչում ես,միթե ինքդ Արիացիների ծնունդ չե՞ս :Smile: :

----------


## REAL_ist

Արիայի մեջ ինչ եք գտել է, տուֆտա խումբա :Bad:  մթոմ ռոկ

----------

Dorian (05.02.2009), Freeman (26.07.2010)

----------


## Dorian

> Չհասկացա,ի՞նչ է ասել Աստծո որդիներից մեկին ճանաչում ես,միթե ինքդ Արիացիների ծնունդ չե՞ս:


Չէ, սովորական, միջին վիճակագրական հայի ծնունդ եմ:
Իսկ Աստծո ու արիացիների ԴՆԹ-ն համընկե՞լ ա, որ տենց վստահ ես, թե Աստծո որդիներ են:
Իսկ մեկին ասելով` Հիսուսին նկատի ունեի...

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ, սովորական, միջին վիճակագրական հայի ծնունդ եմ:
> Իսկ Աստծո ու արիացիների ԴՆԹ-ն համընկե՞լ ա, որ տենց վստահ ես, թե Աստծո որդիներ են:
> Իսկ մեկին ասելով` Հիսուսին նկատի ունեի...


Չհասկացա ինչ նկատի ունես Աստծո ծնունդ ասելով:
Քրիստոսի հարցը բարդ է,ինձ թվում է որ Քրիստոսը հենց ԱՐ Աստծո որդին է,չեմ կարող ընդունել որ նա կարող է հրեաների Աստծո որդին լինի,որովհետև հրեաների Աստվածը այդքան էլ մաքուր ու բարի Աստված չէ ինչպես կարծում են,ուղղակի Քրիստոսը ծնվեց հրեաների մեջ որովհետև եկել էր մեղավորների համար ու բացի այդ միայն նրանց մոտ էր պահպանվել միաստվածության գաղափարը:Դարեր շարունակ հայ հոգևորականները սխալ են մեկնաբանել Քրիստոսի խոսքը,այսինքն ասել են այն ինչ իրենց է ձեռք տվել ու զոմբիացրել են հայերիս և հիմա այն տպավորությունն է որ Քրիստոսը սովորեցնում էր մարդկանց ապրել ստրուկի հոգեբանությամբ բայց ես համաձայն չեմ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չհասկացա ինչ նկատի ունես Աստծո ծնունդ ասելով:
> Քրիստոսի հարցը բարդ է,ինձ թվում է որ Քրիստոսը հենց ԱՐ Աստծո որդին է,չեմ կարող ընդունել որ նա կարող է հրեաների Աստծո որդին լինի,որովհետև հրեաների Աստվածը այդքան էլ մաքուր ու բարի Աստված չէ ինչպես կարծում են,ուղղակի Քրիստոսը ծնվեց հրեաների մեջ որովհետև եկել էր մեղավորների համար ու բացի այդ միայն նրանց մոտ էր պահպանվել միաստվածության գաղափարը:Դարեր շարունակ հայ հոգևորականները սխալ են մեկնաբանել Քրիստոսի խոսքը,այսինքն ասել են այն ինչ իրենց է ձեռք տվել ու զոմբիացրել են հայերիս և հիմա այն տպավորությունն է որ Քրիստոսը սովորեցնում էր մարդկանց ապրել ստրուկի հոգեբանությամբ բայց ես համաձայն չեմ:


Փաստորեն, դու կարծում ես, որ մի քանի Աստված կա?

----------


## Gayl

> Փաստորեն, դու կարծում ես, որ մի քանի Աստված կա?


Իհարկե ոչ,իսկ ո՞վ ասաց որ հրեաների Աստվածը հորինված չի,վերձրել են հայերից ու իրանցը սարքել,փոփոխել են ու իրանց Աստվածը դարձելա իրանց նման:

----------


## Քամի

> Իհարկե ոչ,իսկ ո՞վ ասաց որ հրեաների Աստվածը հորինված չի,*վերձրել են հայերից ու իրանցը սարքել*,փոփոխել են ու իրանց Աստվածը դարձելա իրանց նման:


 :Think:  Աստվածը հայ ա ՞

----------


## Dorian

> Չհասկացա ինչ նկատի ունես Աստծո ծնունդ ասելով:
> Քրիստոսի հարցը բարդ է,ինձ թվում է որ Քրիստոսը հենց ԱՐ Աստծո որդին է,չեմ կարող ընդունել որ նա կարող է հրեաների Աստծո որդին լինի,որովհետև հրեաների Աստվածը այդքան էլ մաքուր ու բարի Աստված չէ ինչպես կարծում են,ուղղակի Քրիստոսը ծնվեց հրեաների մեջ որովհետև եկել էր մեղավորների համար ու բացի այդ միայն նրանց մոտ էր պահպանվել միաստվածության գաղափարը: Դարեր շարունակ հայ հոգևորականները սխալ են մեկնաբանել Քրիստոսի խոսքը,այսինքն ասել են այն ինչ իրենց է ձեռք տվել ու զոմբիացրել են հայերիս և հիմա այն տպավորությունն է որ Քրիստոսը սովորեցնում էր մարդկանց ապրել ստրուկի հոգեբանությամբ բայց ես համաձայն չեմ:


Լսի, եթե հավատում ես Աստծուն, ուրեմն ընդունում ես, որ նա է ամեն ինչի սկիզբը: Ուրեմն ոնց կարաս մարդկությանը բաժանել աստծո որդուների ու եսիմ ինչերի: Բոլորն էլ աստծո կողմից են ստեղծված ու նրա հովանավորության տակ են: Եթե Աստված, ասենք, դժգոհ լիներ աթեիստների ու մուսուլմանների գոյությունից, վաղուց նրանց վերացրել էր: Թե չէ էլ որ օրվա Աստվածն ա: Եթե ոչ մեկին չի վերացնում, ուրեմն բոլորինն էլ իրենն ա համարում, ու բոլորին համարում ա ճիշտ:
Կամ չեմ հասկանում, եթե մաքուր արիացի չենք, ի՞նչ ենք: Բոլորս նույն մարդկանց հետնորդներն ենք: Ես ոչ մեկին չեմ ճանաչում ու ոչ էլ գիտությունն ա ճանաչում, որ մարդու ու դինոզավրի խարնուրդ լինի:
Հրեաների Աստվածը լավը չի, հայերն իրանցին սխալ են մեկնաբանել...
Անթերի մենակ Ալլահը մնաց... Փառք իրան:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իհարկե ոչ,իսկ ո՞վ ասաց որ հրեաների Աստվածը հորինված չի,վերձրել են հայերից ու իրանցը սարքել,փոփոխել են ու իրանց Աստվածը դարձելա իրանց նման:


Բայց այնուամենայնի դու ասում ես, որ Աստված կա? ու ըստ քեզ հայերի Աստվածն է? միայն?
իսկ, կներես, դու արիացի ես? Հայարիների խմբին ես պատկանում, թե ուղղակի քո վերլուծություններն ես գրում?

----------


## Gayl

> Լսի, եթե հավատում ես Աստծուն, ուրեմն ընդունում ես, որ նա է ամեն ինչի սկիզբը: Ուրեմն ոնց կարաս մարդկությանը բաժանել աստծո որդուների ու եսիմ ինչերի: Բոլորն էլ աստծո կողմից են ստեղծված ու նրա հովանավորության տակ են: Եթե Աստված, ասենք, դժգոհ լիներ աթեիստների ու մուսուլմանների գոյությունից, վաղուց նրանց վերացրել էր: Թե չէ էլ որ օրվա Աստվածն ա: Եթե ոչ մեկին չի վերացնում, ուրեմն բոլորինն էլ իրենն ա համարում, ու բոլորին համարում ա ճիշտ:
> Կամ չեմ հասկանում, եթե մաքուր արիացի չենք, ի՞նչ ենք: Բոլորս նույն մարդկանց հետնորդներն ենք: Ես ոչ մեկին չեմ ճանաչում ու ոչ էլ գիտությունն ա ճանաչում, որ մարդու ու դինոզավրի խարնուրդ լինի:
> Հրեաների Աստվածը լավը չի, հայերն իրանցին սխալ են մեկնաբանել...
> Անթերի մենակ Ալլահը մնաց... Փառք իրան:


Ես ուղղակի որպես տեսւոթյուն փորձում եմ ուսումնասիրել այս պրոցեսները,թե ինչ է ասել հրեաների Աստված,հավատում եմ որ մեր հայրերը իրենց համար բարի Աստված են ստեղծել ու իրենց բարի Աստծուն են հավատացել,բայց իհարկե չեմ հավատում որ ԱՐը նույնպես գոյություն է ունեցել ուղղակի լավ կլիներ ճիշտը իմանայինք::

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց այնուամենայնի դու ասում ես, որ Աստված կա? ու ըստ քեզ հայերի Աստվածն է? միայն?
> իսկ, կներես, դու արիացի ես? Հայարիների խմբին ես պատկանում, թե ուղղակի քո վերլուծություններն ես գրում?


Ես ինչ որ տեղ գրել եմ որ Աստված կա՞,հայարիների խմբին էլ չեմ պատկանում,անգամ նրանց էլ չեմ ընդունում,որովհետև նրանք կողմնակից են հեթանոսության և ուզում են հեթանոսությունը սարքեն պետական կրոն:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես ինչ որ տեղ գրել եմ որ Աստված կա՞,հայարիների խմբին էլ չեմ պատկանում,անգամ նրանց էլ չեմ ընդունում,որովհետև նրանք կողմնակից են հեթանոսության և ուզում են հեթանոսությունը սարքեն պետական կրոն:


բառացի չես գրել, որ կա, բայց անընդհատ շեշտում ես հայի աստված, հրեայի աստված, հրեներինը հորինված է, վերցրել են հայերից ու տենց շարունակ  :Think:

----------


## Gayl

> բառացի չես գրել, որ կա, բայց անընդհատ շեշտում ես հայի աստված, հրեայի աստված, հրեներինը հորինված է, վերցրել են հայերից ու տենց շարունակ


Չեմ գրել որովհետև այդպես չեմ մտածում,իսկ այն որ հրեաները վերձրել են դա արդեն ուրիշ հարց է համոզված եմ որ կարդացել ես հին կտակարանը,դե ուրեմն պատասխանի այստեղ առաջ քաշած հարցին:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> «Հսկաների Ցեղը՝ Մարդ-Աստվածները՝ Հայերը, բնակվել են Հայքում՝ Արարչական Աստվածային Տարածքում, ու Սրբազան Արարատ Լեռան հովանավորության ներքո…»
>  Շարունակությունը կարդացեք այս կայքէջում:


Վահագ ջան, կայքէջի լինկը չի երեւում։ Կխնդրեմ նորից տեղադրես։

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չեմ գրել որովհետև այդպես չեմ մտածում,իսկ այն որ հրեաները վերձրել են դա արդեն ուրիշ հարց է համոզված եմ որ կարդացել ես հին կտակարանը,դե ուրեմն պատասխանի այստեղ առաջ քաշած հարցին:


Իսկ կլինի՝ չպատասխանեմ? :LOL: 
Իմ մոտեցումները կրոնական հարցերի շուրջ քիչ մը այլ են

----------


## Gayl

> Վահագ ջան, կայքէջի լինկը չի երեւում։ Կխնդրեմ նորից տեղադրես։


Վայ չեմ տեղադրե՞լ :LOL: ,սպասի տեղադրեմ:
http://www.hayary.org/forums/viewtop...9500c064a696db

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ կլինի՝ չպատասխանեմ?
> Իմ մոտեցումները կրոնական հարցերի շուրջ քիչ մը այլ են


Դե ոնց կուզես,բայց ինձ շատա հետաքրքրում քիչ մը այլ կարծիքները,որովհետև ամեն մարդ իր ձևով է ընկալում ու հիմնավորում,իմ կարծիքն էլ ա ուրիշ դրա համար էլ շատերի մոտ զարմանք ա առաջանում,որովհետև համ չեմ ընդունում Եհովային համ էլ Քրիստոսին հարգում եմ,ուղղակի ափսոս այդ մարդու ուսմունքը փչացրեցին ու սարքեցին չարը կառավարելու ձև:

----------


## Սելավի

> ԳԼ.6
> 4Եվ Հսկաներ կային այն օրերը երկրի վրա.և  այնուհետև էլ որ բոլոր  Աստծոյ որդիքը մարդկանց աղջկերանց մոտ էին  մտնում  և նորանք նորանց համար ծնում էին .սորանք այն զորավորներն էին,որ վաղուց անվանի մարդիկ էին:
> Ովքեր են Աստծո որդիները,,հրեանե՞րը,իսկ հնարավոր չի որ խոսքը հայերի մասին լինի,ինչու ոչ ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր է,իսկ ինչու՞,այո հարցեր,հարցեր որոնց պատասխանները գտնելը շատ դժվար է,որովհետև սուտը խառնված է ճշմարտության հետ և այդպես էլ հրամցնում են մարդկանց:


Գայլ  ջան  հենց  կոնկրետ  այս  մեջբերումդ,  որպիսզի հասկանաս  ինչի  մասին  է  այստեղ  խոսքը  գնում,  կարդա  «Хроника Акаши»  գիրքը՝  համոզված  եղիր  ոչ  թե  կհասկանաս  միայն  այս  առեղծվածային  տողերի  բացատրությունը,  այլ  կհասկանաս  նաև  որ  այդ  ժամանակագրությանը  պատկանող  այս  տողերում  դեռ  ազգություն  հասկացողություն  չի  եղել,  ինչպես  նաև  կիմանաս  թե  ովքեր  էին  այդ  զորավոր  մարդիկ  և  ովքեր  էին  հսկաները  և  ինչու  պիտի  խառնվեին  մարդկանց:
Աստվածաշնչում  հեքիաթային  տեսքովա  գրված  գրեթե  ամեն  բան,  որպեսզի  մարդկանց  հասկանալի  լինի  ողջ  մարդկային  ընթացքը:
Միայն  մի  բան  ասեմ,  երբ  Աստվածաշնչում  կարդում  ենք  Ադամի  և  Եվայի  մետաֆորան,  սկսում  ենք  ուղիղ  հասկանալ  որ  Աստված  Ադամի  կողոսկրով  կերտեց  Եվային,  բայց   այդ  ընթացքը  տևել  է  մոտ  երեք  հազար  տարի,  դա  մի  ամբողջ  էվալուցիոն  ժամնակաշրջան  է  որը  նկարագրված  է  մի  տողով:
 Երբ  ցանկություն  կունենաս  կարդալ  այդ  նշածս  գիրքը,  շատ  բաներ  պարզ  կդառնա,   մինչև  Նոյի  ժամանակները  ընկած  ժամանակահատվածից:  
Այնպես  որ,  եթե  ունես  համապատասխան  ցանկություն  և  ժամանակ  կարող  ես  ինքնուրույն  բացահայտել  ճշմարտությունները:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Գայլ  ջան  հենց  կոնկրետ  այս  մեջբերումդ,  որպիսզի հասկանաս  ինչի  մասին  է  այստեղ  խոսքը  գնում,  կարդա  «Хроника Акаши»  գիրքը՝  համոզված  եղիր  ոչ  թե  կհասկանաս  միայն  այս  առեղծվածային  տողերի  բացատրությունը,  այլ  կհասկանաս  նաև  որ  այդ  ժամանակագրությանը  պատկանող  այս  տողերում  դեռ  ազգություն  հասկացողություն  չի  եղել,  ինչպես  նաև  կիմանաս  թե  ովքեր  էին  այդ  զորավոր  մարդիկ  և  ովքեր  էին  հսկաները  և  ինչու  պիտի  խառնվեին  մարդկանց:
> Աստվածաշնչում  հեքիաթային  տեսքովա  գրված  գրեթե  ամեն  բան,  որպեսզի  մարդկանց  հասկանալի  լինի  ողջ  մարդկային  ընթացքը:
> Միայն  մի  բան  ասեմ,  երբ  Աստվածաշնչում  կարդում  ենք  Ադամի  և  Եվայի  մետաֆորան,  սկսում  ենք  ուղիղ  հասկանալ  որ  Աստված  Ադամի  կողոսկրով  կերտեց  Եվային,  բայց   այդ  ընթացքը  տևել  է  մոտ  երեք  հազար  տարի,  դա  մի  ամբողջ  էվալուցիոն  ժամնակաշրջան  է  որը  նկարագրված  է  մի  տողով:
>  Երբ  ցանկություն  կունենաս  կարդալ  այդ  նշածս  գիրքը,  շատ  բաներ  պարզ  կդառնա,   մինչև  Նոյի  ժամանակները  ընկած  ժամանակահատվածից:  
> Այնպես  որ,  եթե  ունես  համապատասխան  ցանկություն  և  ժամանակ  կարող  ես  ինքնուրույն  բացահայտել  ճշմարտությունները:


Սելավի ջան, իսկ այդ գրքի Հայերեն թարգմանությունը կա՞…կամ անգլերեն։ Իսկ եթե ինքդ անես մեջբերումներ այդ գրքից, ես կվստահեմ քեզ ու կհավատամ որ մեջբերումներն անարատ են։ Կանե՞ս քույր։

----------


## Սելավի

> Սելավի ջան, իսկ այդ գրքի Հայերեն թարգմանությունը կա՞…կամ անգլերեն։ Իսկ եթե ինքդ անես մեջբերումներ այդ գրքից, ես կվստահեմ քեզ ու կհավատամ որ մեջբերումներն անարատ են։ Կանե՞ս քույր։


Հակոբ  ջան  ես  եղբայր  եմ: :Wink: 
Երբ  հնարավորություն  լինի  կարդաս  այդ  գիրքը,  ինքդ  կհամոզվես  որ  այդ  գրքից  մեջբերումներ  անելը  շատ  դժվար  է,  գիտես  խի՞,  որովհետև  այնտեղ  ամբողջ  միտքը  շաղկապված  է,  եթե ես  գրեմ  ընդհամենը  մի  նախադասություն,  թեկուզ  եթե  անգամ  դու  շատ  ուզենաս  որ  հավատաս  այդ  գրածիս,  միևնույնն է,  այդ  մի  նախադասությունս  քո  մոտ  կառաջացնի  մի    10 հատ  «ինչու՞»  մի  քանի    հատ  էլ  «ո՞նց»  ու  ես  ակամայից  պիտի  մեկ  էլ    ոնցերի  ու  ինչուների  համար  մեջբերումներ  անեմ,  որովհետև  չեմ  կարա  խոսակցությունը  կիսատ   բարձրության  վրա  թողնեմ,  իսկ  ես,  հավատա  Հակոբ  ջան  շատ  եմ  ուզում  այստեղ  շփվեմ  բոլորիդ  հետ,  սակայն  համապատասխան  ժամանակը  չունեմ:  
Հակոբ  ջան  ինձ  թվումա  այդ  գրքի  անգլերեն  տարբերակը  կլինի՝  հեղինակը  «Ռուդոլֆ  Շտեյնեռ»  երևի  սա  կոգնի  քեզ  գտնես  այդ  գիրքի  անգլերեն  տարբերակը:

----------


## Կտրուկ

Ասեմ որ աստվածաշնչի ամենալավ բացատրությունը հենց Աստվածաշունչ գրգում է ։այլ գրքերի մեջ անհրաժեշտություն չկա պրպտելու։և ոչ մի հեքիաթային ֆորմատի պատմություններ էլ կտակարանում չկան ։
Պողոս առաքյալն Գաղատ.1.6 խոսքում ասում է 
ՙզարմանում եմ որ հեշտությամբ շրջվում եք  Քրիստոսով  ձեզ կանչող Ավետարանից՝ այլ ավետարանի։ *[այլ ավետարան չկա.բայց կան ոմանք. որ տակնուվրա են անում ձեզ  և ուզում են շուռ տալ Քրիստոսի Ավետարանը։եթե նույնիսկ մենք. կամ երկնքից մի հրեշտակ ավետարանի ձեզ ավելին.քան այն .որ մենք ավետարանեցինք ձեզ.նզովյա՛լ լինի՚։*
ուստի եթե ուշադիր կարդանք Աստվածաշունչը  պարզ կլինի. թէ ովքեր էին Աստծո և մարդկանց որդիները ։ չմոռանանք. որ կայենը անիծվել էր  և Ադամը իր պատկերով ու նմանությամբ մի այլ որդի էր ունեցել  որի անունը Սեթ էր։

----------

Astrid (05.02.2009), Freeman (26.07.2010), may (05.02.2009), Monk (05.02.2009), Second Chance (05.02.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Ասեմ որ աստվածաշնչի ամենալավ բացատրությունը հենց Աստվածաշունչ գրգում է ։այլ գրքերի մեջ անհրաժեշտություն չկա պրպտելու։և ոչ մի հեքիաթային ֆորմատի պատմություններ էլ կտակարանում չկան ։
> Պողոս առաքյալն Գաղատ.1.6 խոսքում ասում է 
> ՙզարմանում եմ որ հեշտությամբ շրջվում եք  Քրիստոսով  ձեզ կանչող Ավետարանից՝ այլ ավետարանի։ *[այլ ավետարան չկա.բայց կան ոմանք. որ տակնուվրա են անում ձեզ  և ուզում են շուռ տալ Քրիստոսի Ավետարանը։եթե նույնիսկ մենք. կամ երկնքից մի հրեշտակ ավետարանի ձեզ ավելին.քան այն .որ մենք ավետարանեցինք ձեզ.նզովյա՛լ լինի՚։*
> ուստի եթե ուշադիր կարդանք Աստվածաշունչը  պարզ կլինի. թէ ովքեր էին Աստծո և մարդկանց որդիները ։ չմոռանանք. որ կայենը անիծվել էր  և Ադամը իր պատկերով ու նմանությամբ մի այլ որդի էր ունեցել  որի անունը Սեթ էր։


Եվ վերջապես ովքե՞ր են այդ Աստծո որդիները,Սե՞թ,Սեթի որդինե՞րը,ապեր մի հարց տամ,դու գիտե՞ս Սեթից մինչև Նոյ քանի տարի է ընկած,եթե չգիտես փորձիր մտովի հաշվել,որովհետև2700 տարին չի անցնում ու սկսվում է ջրհեղեղը:Ջրհեղե՞ղ,ի՞նչ ջրհեղեղ և այն էլ Հայկական Լեռնաշխարհու՞մ,ծիծաղելի է մենք ջրհեղեղի երեսն անգամ չենք տեսել,այս ինչեր են հորինում հրեաները:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Եվ վերջապես ովքե՞ր են այդ Աստծո որդիները,:


ՙովքեր որ Իրեն ընդունեցին.նրանց իշխանություն տրվեց Աստծո որդիներ լինելու՚ավետարան ըստ Հովհանու 1.10։



> Սե՞թ,Սեթի որդինե՞րը,ապեր մի հարց տամ,դու գիտե՞ս Սեթից մինչև Նոյ քանի տարի է ընկած,եթե չգիտես փորձիր մտովի հաշվել,որովհետև2700 տարին չի անցնում:


և ի՞նչ որ չի անցնւմ.իսկ եթե անցնե՞ր ինչը կփոխվեր 


> ու սկսվում է ջրհեղեղը:Ջրհեղե՞ղ,ի՞նչ ջրհեղեղ և այն էլ Հայկական Լեռնաշխարհու՞մ,ծիծաղելի է մենք ջրհեղեղի երեսն անգամ չենք տեսել,այս ինչեր են հորինում հրեաները:


կարդա Նոյի տապանի մասին ինտերնետում։

----------


## Astrid

> Եվ վերջապես ովքե՞ր են այդ Աստծո որդիները,


Հովհ. 1:13

 :Wink:

----------


## may

> Հովհ. 1:13


11Իւրայինների մօտ եկաւ, բայց իւրայինները նրան չընդունեցին։ 12Իսկ ովքեր նրան ընդունեցին, նրանց իշխանութիւն տուեց լինելու Աստծու որդիներ, նրանց, որոնք իր անուանը կը հաւատան։

----------

Freeman (26.07.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ոչ թե Աստված է այդպես ասել այլ մարդիկ են այդ ցեղերի մասին այդ կարծիքին եղել,դե դա իմ կարծիքն է,ասեմ որ հայերին են անվանել են Արևի որդիներ,իսկ Արևը դա հայերի Աստվածն է եղել,այն ժամանակ հայերը մի Աստծու են պաշտել,ինձ թվում է Հին կտակարանը վերձված է հայերից փոխել դզել փչել են ու սարքել են իրանցը:


Չէ էսի արդեն լրիվ ֆանտաստիկայի ոլորտիցա :Shok:

----------

*e}|{uka* (06.02.2009), Freeman (26.07.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

արևը դա հայերի Աստվածն է? գիտես թե քանի քանի ազգերի մոտ է արևը աստված եղել?

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայի մի շարք գրառումներ ջնջվել են, դրանց հեղինակները ստացել են զգուշացումներ: Սույն հեղինակների կողմից նոր կոնֆլիկտային գրառման առկայության դեպքում նրանց սպառնում է արգելափակում: Մնացեք քաղաքակիրթ քննարկումների շրջանակներում:*

----------

Ambrosine (06.02.2009), century (06.02.2009), Monk (06.02.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Աշխարհի ամենահին կրոններից մեկը, որն ամենատարածվածն է եղել հին աշխարհում, դա արևապաշտությունն է: Պարզվում է, որ քրիստոնեությունը սկզբունքորեն շարունակում է արևապաշտությունը: Հին հայկական գլխավոր աստվածը եղել է Արը: Այն ասոցացվել է արևի հետ: Պատահական չէ, որ հայկական անունների մեծամասնությունը սկսվում է "ար" արմատով, և պատահական չէ, որ շատ հնում "սիրված" կենդանիներ ևս սկսվում են ար-ով...առյուծ, արջ, արծիվ, արիս,...
Մենք հայերս, մեզ հայ ենք անվանում, սակայն այլոք մեզ արմեններ են անվանում, ար-մեն, կարելի է դիտարկել արի մարդիկ, քանի որ մենք առաջիններից էինք, եթե ոչ առաջինը, որ գլխավոր աստված համարում էինք Արը, և շրջակա ժողովուրդներին էլ դա էինք տարածում: 
Արիացի տերմինը այստեղից էլ բնավ հասկանալի է դառնում,...

Այսօր կա հիմնավորված կարծիք, որ քրիստոնեությունը արևապաշտության շարունակությունն է, և  Քրիստոսը ասոցացված է Արևի հետ, ... ապա եթե ոչ աստծո որդի, ապա աստծո` Արի միակ ժողովուրդը այսօր հայերն են:
Հ.Գ
 "Աստծո հետ  հաղորդակցման միակ լեզուն հայերենն է" Բայրոն

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական։ Թեմայից շեղված գրառումները տեղափոխվել են «Կրոն» բաժնի թեմաներից դուրս քննարկումներ   թեմա: Մնացեք թեմայի սահմաններում:*

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ըստ կրոնի, բոլորս էլ աստծո զավակ ենք… նույնիսկ Սերժիկը ու իրա ախպեր Սաշիկը… էլ չեմ ասում Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը… գիտեմ…, բայց տենց ա

----------

Freeman (26.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Աշխարհի ամենահին կրոններից մեկը, որն ամենատարածվածն է եղել հին աշխարհում, դա արևապաշտությունն է: Պարզվում է, որ քրիստոնեությունը սկզբունքորեն շարունակում է արևապաշտությունը: Հին հայկական գլխավոր աստվածը եղել է Արը: Այն ասոցացվել է արևի հետ: Պատահական չէ, որ հայկական անունների մեծամասնությունը սկսվում է "ար" արմատով, և պատահական չէ, որ շատ հնում "սիրված" կենդանիներ ևս սկսվում են ար-ով...առյուծ, արջ, արծիվ, արիս,...
> Մենք հայերս, մեզ հայ ենք անվանում, սակայն այլոք մեզ արմեններ են անվանում, ար-մեն, կարելի է դիտարկել արի մարդիկ, քանի որ մենք առաջիններից էինք, եթե ոչ առաջինը, որ գլխավոր աստված համարում էինք Արը, և շրջակա ժողովուրդներին էլ դա էինք տարածում: 
> Արիացի տերմինը այստեղից էլ բնավ հասկանալի է դառնում,...
> 
> Այսօր կա հիմնավորված կարծիք, որ քրիստոնեությունը արևապաշտության շարունակությունն է, և  Քրիստոսը ասոցացված է Արևի հետ, ... ապա եթե ոչ աստծո որդի, ապա աստծո` Արի միակ ժողովուրդը այսօր հայերն են:
> Հ.Գ
>  "Աստծո հետ  հաղորդակցման միակ լեզուն հայերենն է" Բայրոն


բա մեզ ինչի՞ չի լսում… տո մեռանք, կոտորվանք աղոթելով ագովի այ մարդ… սենց բան կլինի… լավ երբ ա լսելու՞

----------


## may

> "Աստծո հետ  հաղորդակցման միակ լեզուն հայերենն է" Բայրոն



Բայրոնը նկատի է ունեցել գրաբարը (Վենետիկում գրաբար էր սովորել).  այնպես որ պետք է գրաբար սովորենք :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Ըստ կրոնի, բոլորս էլ աստծո զավակ ենք… նույնիսկ Սերժիկը ու իրա ախպեր Սաշիկը… էլ չեմ ասում Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը… գիտեմ…, բայց տենց ա


Բայց այստեղ ուրիշ բան է ասվում,Աստծո որդիներին շատ պարզ առանձնացնում է մարդկանցից,գրված է՝ «Աստծո որդիները տեսնելով որ ՄԱՐԴԿԱՆՑ..»,երևի արդեն պարզ է որ Աստծո որդի ասելով նկատի չեն ունեցել բոլորին մանավանդ սերժիկին:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (07.02.2009), Պանդուխտ (06.02.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Բայց այստեղ ուրիշ բան է ասվում,Աստծո որդիներին շատ պարզ առանձնացնում է մարդկանցից,գրված է՝ «Աստծո որդիները տեսնելով որ ՄԱՐԴԿԱՆՑ..»,երևի արդեն պարզ է որ Աստծո որդի ասելով նկատի չեն ունեցել բոլորին մանավանդ սերժիկին:


Իմ կարծիքով, Աստծու որդին նա է, ով ունի ճիշտ դատողություն. այսինքն անշահախնդիր մարդ՝ իսկական արիացի, որին որքան էլ փորձեն կոտրել, հալածել, սպանել, նա երբեք չի նսեմանա ու չի տա նույնաձեւ պատասխան ի պաշտպան իր գոյատեւման։

Վահագ ջան, ճիշտը մեկն է։

Առա՛ջ Արորդիք

----------


## Gayl

> Իմ կարծիքով, Աստծու որդին նա է, ով ունի ճիշտ դատողություն. այսինքն անշահախնդիր մարդ՝ իսկական արիացի, որին որքան էլ փորձեն կոտրել, հալածել, սպանել, նա երբեք չի նսեմանա ու չի տա նույնաձեւ պատասխան ի պաշտպան իր գոյատեւման։
> 
> Վահագ ջան, ճիշտը մեկն է։
> 
> Առա՛ջ Արորդիք


Այսինքն կար մի պահ երբ հայը հասել էր կատարելության մինչ այլ ցեղերի հետ խառնվելը, մեզ Արևի որդիներ էին կոչում,իսկ հրեաները չեն կարող ընտրյալ ազգ կոչվել կամ էլ Աստծո որդիներ կոչվել,որովհետև նրանք պիղծ և մեղավոր են:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (07.02.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

> ԳԼ.6
> 4Եվ Հսկաներ կային այն օրերը երկրի վրա.և  այնուհետև էլ որ բոլոր  Աստծոյ որդիքը մարդկանց աղջկերանց մոտ էին  մտնում  և նորանք նորանց համար ծնում էին .սորանք այն զորավորներն էին,որ վաղուց անվանի մարդիկ էին:
> Ովքեր են Աստծո որդիները,,հրեանե՞րը,իսկ հնարավոր չի որ խոսքը հայերի մասին լինի,ինչու ոչ ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր է,իսկ ինչու՞,այո հարցեր,հարցեր որոնց պատասխանները գտնելը շատ դժվար է,որովհետև սուտը խառնված է ճշմարտության հետ և այդպես էլ հրամցնում են մարդկանց:


Ովքե՞ր են Աստծո որդիները.....   Հարցը պարզ է բայց ծավալուն......

Սովորության համաձայն հարցին հարցով պատասխանեմ։
Ովքե՞ր են մարդու որդիները, Հակոբի որդիները, Պողոսի որդիները, Համլետի որդիները....
Նրանք ում հայրը նշված անձն է, իսկ ավելի ստույգ ումից ծնվել են....

Աստծո որդիները դրանք այն մարդիկ են ովքեր ծնվել են Աստծուց, սրա համար օտար գրականություններ, կախարդություններ կամ չգիտեմ ինչ գուշակություններ կարդալու հարկ չկա։
Խնդրում եմ Աստծուց ծնվածների մասին չսկսեք խոսալ թեման նորից շեղելով, եթե հետաքրքրեց խնդրում եմ կարդացեք Հովհաննու 3 գլուխը, ցանկալի է կարդալ նաև թղթերը, այնուհետև եթե կցանկանաք զրուցել կարող եք թեմա բացել Ովքեր են Աստծուց ծնված վերնագրով....

----------


## Gayl

> Ովքե՞ր են Աստծո որդիները.....   Հարցը պարզ է բայց ծավալուն......
> 
> Սովորության համաձայն հարցին հարցով պատասխանեմ։
> Ովքե՞ր են մարդու որդիները, Հակոբի որդիները, Պողոսի որդիները, Համլետի որդիները....
> Նրանք ում հայրը նշված անձն է, իսկ ավելի ստույգ ումից ծնվել են....
> 
> Աստծո որդիները դրանք այն մարդիկ են ովքեր ծնվել են Աստծուց, սրա համար օտար գրականություններ, կախարդություններ կամ չգիտեմ ինչ գուշակություններ կարդալու հարկ չկա։
> Խնդրում եմ Աստծուց ծնվածների մասին չսկսեք խոսալ թեման նորից շեղելով, եթե հետաքրքրեց խնդրում եմ կարդացեք Հովհաննու 3 գլուխը, ցանկալի է կարդալ նաև թղթերը, այնուհետև եթե կցանկանաք զրուցել կարող եք թեմա բացել Ովքեր են Աստծուց ծնված վերնագրով....


Ես եմ չեմ ուզում կարդալ Հովհաննու 3 գլուխը ,եթե կարող ես ինքդ ասա:
Հարցին հարցով չպատասխանեցիր այլ նոր հարց առաջ քաշեցիր:Լավ եթե կարող ես կոնկրետացրու,ի՞նչ ես հասկանում Աստծո որդի ասելով,այսքան ժամանակ Քրիստոսին և նրա հորը պաշտող և ոչ մի անձ չասաց ,թե հին կտակարանը ում նկատի ուներ ասելով Աստծո որդի,ինչու՞ նրանց առանձնացրեց մարդկանցից և ովքեր էին հսկաները,պարզից էլ պարզ է որ կտակարանում Աստծո որդի ասելով նկատի ունեին ինչ որ ցեղ,ազգ,բայց ովքե՞ր են նրանք,Սեթի որդինե՞րը:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Այսինքն կար մի պահ երբ հայը հասել էր կատարելության մինչ այլ ցեղերի հետ խառնվելը, մեզ Արևի որդիներ էին կոչում,իսկ հրեաները չեն կարող ընտրյալ ազգ կոչվել կամ էլ Աստծո որդիներ կոչվել,որովհետև նրանք պիղծ և մեղավոր են:


Այո Վահագ ջան. այդ իսկ է։ Այն զգում եմ ես ինքս։ Դու էլ ես զգում Հայի բարիությունն ու ազնվությունը. նա միշտ օգնում է բոլորին. դա փաստում են անցիալի պատմիչներն ու ներկա իրականությունը։ Մնացածը՝ նյութականը փաստելու համար մեզ միայն պետք է ուսումնասիրել մեր բնօրրանի ընդերքը. խոսք կա որ այնտեղ է թաղված իսկությունը։ Միգուցե այս գործին պետք լինեն «ստոր»՝ քծնողին վայել քայլեր, որոնք վայել չեն արիացուն, սակայն հիմնվելով մեր ներսում խոսող կանչին՝ անբիծ ուղուն աստվածային, պետք է դա ի կատար անենք, քանզի այն արվում է ճշտի համար։ Վերջապես մարդիկ հենվելով Աստվածաշնչի հեքիաթային պատմությանը հիմնեցին չար պետությունն Իսրաելի, ի՞նչու մենք չփաստենք մարդկանց, որ մենք են նրանց խոնարհ ծառան…

----------


## Gayl

> Այո Վահագ ջան. այդ իսկ է։ Այն զգում եմ ես ինքս։ Դու էլ ես զգում Հայի բարիությունն ու ազնվությունը. նա միշտ օգնում է բոլորին. դա փաստում են անցիալի պատմիչներն ու ներկա իրականությունը։ Մնացածը՝ նյութականը փաստելու համար մեզ միայն պետք է ուսումնասիրել մեր բնօրրանի ընդերքը. խոսք կա որ այնտեղ է թաղված իսկությունը։ Միգուցե այս գործին պետք լինեն «ստոր»՝ քծնողին վայել քայլեր, որոնք վայել չեն արիացուն, սակայն հիմնվելով մեր ներսում խոսող կանչին՝ անբիծ ուղուն աստվածային, պետք է դա ի կատար անենք, քանզի այն արվում է ճշտի համար։ Վերջապես մարդիկ հենվելով Աստվածաշնչի հեքիաթային պատմությանը հիմնեցին չար պետությունն Իսրաելի, ի՞նչու մենք չփաստենք մարդկանց, որ մենք են նրանց խոնարհ ծառան…


Դու կարդացի՞ր այն պատվիրանները որոնցով առաջնորդվում էին մեր նախնիները,իսկ հիմա՞,համենայնդեպս Քրիստոսը նույն բաներն է ասում ուղղակի 1700 տարի եկեղեցականները ուրիշ ձև են քարոզել ու ստիպել են ստրուկի հոգեբանությամբ ապրել,պեղումներ պետք են,բայց շատերը դուխ չեն անում,Պարիս Հերունին ամբողջ աշխարհի և կեղծ հայերի գլխին սառը ջուր լցրեց երբ ասաց որ Քարահունջը ամենահին աստղադիտարանն է աշխարհում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Փաստրեն… Այն անձը որ ծնվել է կույս մորից՝ կոչվում է Աստծո որդի… օրինակ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը

----------


## Հայկօ

Օրինակ՝ Պերսևսը Զևսի որդին էր: Սա հայտնի փաստ է:

----------


## Hrayr

> Ես եմ չեմ ուզում կարդալ Հովհաննու 3 գլուխը ,եթե կարող ես ինքդ ասա:
> Հարցին հարցով չպատասխանեցիր այլ նոր հարց առաջ քաշեցիր:Լավ եթե կարող ես կոնկրետացրու,ի՞նչ ես հասկանում Աստծո որդի ասելով,այսքան ժամանակ Քրիստոսին և նրա հորը պաշտող և ոչ մի անձ չասաց ,թե հին կտակարանը ում նկատի ուներ ասելով Աստծո որդի,ինչու՞ նրանց առանձնացրեց մարդկանցից և ովքեր էին հսկաները,պարզից էլ պարզ է որ կտակարանում Աստծո որդի ասելով նկատի ունեին ինչ որ ցեղ,ազգ,բայց ովքե՞ր են նրանք,Սեթի որդինե՞րը:


Եթե հարց ես տվել պատասխանն իմանալու համար ապա անպայման կկարդաս իսկ եթե հարց ես տվել քննարկելու և ինչ որ հակասող բան գտնելու համար միգուցե չկարդաս, ինչևիցե Աստծո որդիները ոչ Սեթի որդիների հետ կապ ունեին ոչ էլ մեկ ուրիշի, նրանք այն մարդիկ էին ովքեր Աստծուց էին ծնվել, իսկ եթե ուզում ես այդ մտքի իմաստը հասկանալ պետք է մի փոքր գիրք կարդալ...

----------


## Gayl

> Եթե հարց ես տվել պատասխանն իմանալու համար ապա անպայման կկարդաս իսկ եթե հարց ես տվել քննարկելու և ինչ որ հակասող բան գտնելու համար միգուցե չկարդաս, ինչևիցե Աստծո որդիները ոչ Սեթի որդիների հետ կապ ունեին ոչ էլ մեկ ուրիշի, նրանք այն մարդիկ էին ովքեր Աստծուց էին ծնվել, իսկ եթե ուզում ես այդ մտքի իմաստը հասկանալ պետք է մի փոքր գիրք կարդալ...


Այս հարցը դրվել է քննարկվելու համար հետաքրքիր է ինչպես են մտածում հոգևորականները կամ այն աշխարհիկները ովքեր առանց կտակարանի կյանք չունեն,չնայած պատասխան ոչ ոք չտվեց,ինքս իմ պատկերացումները ունեմ,այնպես որ կնախնտրեմ մատով անգամ չկպնել հին կտակարանին,դե պատճառը վերևում եմ գրել ու մի երկու օրինակ էլ բերել եմ:

----------


## Hrayr

> Այս հարցը դրվել է քննարկվելու համար հետաքրքիր է ինչպես են մտածում հոգևորականները կամ այն աշխարհիկները ովքեր առանց կտակարանի կյանք չունեն,չնայած պատասխան ոչ ոք չտվեց,ինքս իմ պատկերացումները ունեմ,այնպես որ կնախնտրեմ մատով անգամ չկպնել հին կտակարանին,դե պատճառը վերևում եմ գրել ու մի երկու օրինակ էլ բերել եմ:


Նախ ես հղում եմ արել Նոր կտակարանին, իսկ հին կտակարանի մասին եթե անկեղծ լինենք ներկայացնում է մարդու ներքին վիճակը, հին կտակարանից փախչել կնշանակի փախչել ինքդ քեզնից, եթե մարդ կարողանա քննել իր անձը կհասկանա որ ամբողջ Աստվածաշունչը հենց իրեն է վերաբերվում, առանց բացառության... Դե իհարկե շատ բարդ է ու նեղ անձնական...

----------


## Gayl

> Նախ ես հղում եմ արել Նոր կտակարանին, իսկ հին կտակարանի մասին եթե անկեղծ լինենք ներկայացնում է մարդու ներքին վիճակը, հին կտակարանից փախչել կնշանակի փախչել ինքդ քեզնից, եթե մարդ կարողանա քննել իր անձը կհասկանա որ ամբողջ Աստվածաշունչը հենց իրեն է վերաբերվում, առանց բացառության... Դե իհարկե շատ բարդ է ու նեղ անձնական...


Հին կտակարանը ներկայացնում է հրեայի իրական դեմքը,ես այնտեղ ինձ հարազատ ոչինչ չկարողացա գտնել,դրա համար էլ այդ գիրքը վանում է:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (08.02.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

> Հին կտակարանը ներկայացնում է հրեայի իրական դեմքը,ես այնտեղ ինձ հարազատ ոչինչ չկարողացա գտնել,դրա համար էլ այդ գիրքը վանում է:


Ես չեմ ուզում վիճել էս հարցի շուրջ, սա շատ նեղ անձնական է, սակայն ես ավելին քան համոզված եմ որ այս գիրքը ներկայացնում է ամեն մարդու ներքին վիճակն անհատապես։
Հիշեցման կարգով ասեմ ինչպես է ներկայացնում Հովհաննես Թումանյանը իր Քաջ Նազարը գրքում մարդկանց մի բազմություն։ Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո կողմից գրված լինելով, խնդրում եմ սա էլ քննարկման թեմա չսարքեք, կամ ուրիշ թեմա բացեք, ներկայացնում է մարդու ամբողջ ներքին, հոգևոր վիճակը և կյանքը։ Չես հավատում կարդա Հոբի թուղթը..... Խնդրում եմ եթե քննարկում եք մի բան ապա կարդացեք դրա մասին որպեսզի կարողանանք պարզ խոսալ....

----------


## Gayl

> Ես չեմ ուզում վիճել էս հարցի շուրջ, սա շատ նեղ անձնական է, սակայն ես ավելին քան համոզված եմ որ այս գիրքը ներկայացնում է ամեն մարդու ներքին վիճակն անհատապես։
> Հիշեցման կարգով ասեմ ինչպես է ներկայացնում Հովհաննես Թումանյանը իր Քաջ Նազարը գրքում մարդկանց մի բազմություն։ Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո կողմից գրված լինելով, խնդրում եմ սա էլ քննարկման թեմա չսարքեք, կամ ուրիշ թեմա բացեք, ներկայացնում է մարդու ամբողջ ներքին, հոգևոր վիճակը և կյանքը։ Չես հավատում կարդա Հոբի թուղթը..... Խնդրում եմ եթե քննարկում եք մի բան ապա կարդացեք դրա մասին որպեսզի կարողանանք պարզ խոսալ....


Պետք չի խնդրել,եթե ասում եմ որ այս թեման դրել եմ որ կարծիքներ ասեք և ոչ թե ինձ պատասխան տաք,ուրեմն նշանակում է տեղյակ եմ ինչն ինչոց է,դե եթե դու այդքան կարդացած ես ուրեմն շատ կոնկրետ պատասխանի հարցիս ոչ թե ասա սա կարդա կամ նա կարդա,եթե ես վստահ եմ իմ վրա ուրեմն ոչ թե խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ինչ կարդալ այլ իմ իմացածն եմ ասում,իսկ հիմա պատկերացրու որ դու կարդացել ես և ենթադրի որ ես տեղյակ չեմ ու հիմա չկարդացողիս տված հարցին պատասխանիր,տեսնեմ կարո՞ղ ես:

----------


## Hrayr

> Պետք չի խնդրել,եթե ասում եմ որ այս թեման դրել եմ որ կարծիքներ ասեք և ոչ թե ինձ պատասխան տաք,ուրեմն նշանակում է տեղյակ եմ ինչն ինչոց է,դե եթե դու այդքան կարդացած ես ուրեմն շատ կոնկրետ պատասխանի հարցիս ոչ թե ասա սա կարդա կամ նա կարդա,եթե ես վստահ եմ իմ վրա ուրեմն ոչ թե խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ինչ կարդալ այլ իմ իմացածն եմ ասում,իսկ հիմա պատկերացրու որ դու կարդացել ես և ենթադրի որ ես տեղյակ չեմ ու հիմա չկարդացողիս տված հարցին պատասխանիր,տեսնեմ կարո՞ղ ես:


Չէ չեմ կարող, սա մի բան է որն անձամբ պետք է զգաս, եթե ճշմարտությունն ասեմ ինձ չես հասկանա ու որպես վիրավորանք կնկալվի....

----------


## Լեռնցի

Այն որ մենք աշխարհում մնացած ժողովուրդներից ամենակատարյալներից ենք, եթե ոչ կատարյալը, չեմ առարկում: Սա ազգային մոլորվածություն չէ: Ես գալիս եմ այդ եզրակացության ոչ թե երկնքի տակ մտորելով, այլ մեր թշնամիներին` մեր մասին գրվածքներով: Հասկանում եմ, երբ գիտակցում եմ մեր ադաթների ու արժեքների մեջ այն ամբողջը, որն այսօր փնտրում է համայն մարդկությունը: Մենք ժառանգորդն եք այդ գանձերին, ժողովրդավարություն, արժանապատվություն, առաքինություն...այս բոլորը կա մեր մեջ թե գենետիկորեն, և թե թողնված ժառանգությամբ/ադաթներ, արարողակարգեր, արժեքներ/: Երջանկության վերբերվող բոլոր հարցերի բանալին մենք ինքներս մեր մեջ պետք է փնտրենք, և ինչպես միշտ, օրինակ ծառայենք բոլորին, ոչ թե օրինակ վերցնենք մոլորված մարդկային ցեղերից...

----------

Լուսաբեր (12.02.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (09.02.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ չեմ կարող, սա մի բան է որն անձամբ պետք է զգաս, եթե ճշմարտությունն ասեմ ինձ չես հասկանա ու որպես վիրավորանք կնկալվի....


Քեզ պատասխանելուց առաջ կարդացի TuroJan ի գրածը,հենց քեզանից հետո է գրել դու էլ կարդա չի խանգարի,ես ինքս իմ պատկերացումներով ունեմ իմ ճշմարտությունը այս հարցի վերաբերյալ:

----------


## Gayl

> Այն որ մենք աշխարհում մնացած ժողովուրդներից ամենակատարյալներից ենք, եթե ոչ կատարյալը, չեմ առարկում: Սա ազգային մոլորվածություն չէ: Ես գալիս եմ այդ եզրակացության ոչ թե երկնքի տակ մտորելով, այլ մեր թշնամիներին` մեր մասին գրվածքներով: Հասկանում եմ, երբ գիտակցում եմ մեր ադաթների ու արժեքների մեջ այն ամբողջը, որն այսօր փնտրում է համայն մարդկությունը: Մենք ժառանգորդն եք այդ գանձերին, ժողովրդավարություն, արժանապատվություն, առաքինություն...այս բոլորը կա մեր մեջ թե գենետիկորեն, և թե թողնված ժառանգությամբ/ադաթներ, արարողակարգեր, արժեքներ/: Երջանկության վերբերվող բոլոր հարցերի բանալին մենք ինքներս մեր մեջ պետք է փնտրենք, և ինչպես միշտ, օրինակ ծառայենք բոլորին, ոչ թե օրինակ վերցնենք մոլորված մարդկային ցեղերից...


ՎԵՐՋԱՊԵՍ:Այս սա էի ուզում լսեի և լսեցի,շատ ապրես:

----------

Լուսաբեր (12.02.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (09.02.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Այն որ մենք աշխարհում մնացած ժողովուրդներից ամենակատարյալներից ենք, եթե ոչ կատարյալը, չեմ առարկում: Սա ազգային մոլորվածություն չէ: Ես գալիս եմ այդ եզրակացության ոչ թե երկնքի տակ մտորելով, այլ մեր թշնամիներին` մեր մասին գրվածքներով*: .........................


էդ ո՞ր կատարյալ ազգն ա իր մասին իր թշնամիների գրվածքներից իմանում…

----------

Freeman (26.07.2010)

----------


## Hrayr

> Այն որ մենք աշխարհում մնացած ժողովուրդներից ամենակատարյալներից ենք, եթե ոչ կատարյալը, չեմ առարկում: Սա ազգային մոլորվածություն չէ: Ես գալիս եմ այդ եզրակացության ոչ թե երկնքի տակ մտորելով, այլ մեր թշնամիներին` մեր մասին գրվածքներով: Հասկանում եմ, երբ գիտակցում եմ մեր ադաթների ու արժեքների մեջ այն ամբողջը, որն այսօր փնտրում է համայն մարդկությունը: Մենք ժառանգորդն եք այդ գանձերին, ժողովրդավարություն, արժանապատվություն, առաքինություն...այս բոլորը կա մեր մեջ թե գենետիկորեն, և թե թողնված ժառանգությամբ/ադաթներ, արարողակարգեր, արժեքներ/: Երջանկության վերբերվող բոլոր հարցերի բանալին մենք ինքներս մեր մեջ պետք է փնտրենք, և ինչպես միշտ, օրինակ ծառայենք բոլորին, ոչ թե օրինակ վերցնենք մոլորված մարդկային ցեղերից...


Էս մասին գրված է Աստվածաշնչի առաջին գլուխներում.... Նոր հայտնագործություն չարեցիք և ոչ էլ զարմացրեցիք, կրկնում եք այն ինչը գրված էր շատ դարեր առաջ....

----------


## Հայկօ

> Այն որ մենք աշխարհում մնացած ժողովուրդներից ամենակատարյալներից ենք, եթե ոչ կատարյալը, չեմ առարկում:


Չի երևում, ապեր:

----------

Freeman (26.07.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Էս մասին գրված է Աստվածաշնչի առաջին գլուխներում.... Նոր հայտնագործություն չարեցիք և ոչ էլ զարմացրեցիք, կրկնում եք այն ինչը գրված էր շատ դարեր առաջ....


Տարօրինակ մոտեցում, ես ոչ ուզում եմ հայտնագործություն անել, ոչ էլ զարմացնել...




> Չի երևում, ապեր:


Որովհետև չես ուզում տեսնել,... որ մի քիչ ուսումնասիրես դեսից դենից կտեսնես, օրինակ կարդա սա...
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=29217&page=4 59 գրառումից

----------

Լուսաբեր (12.02.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (12.02.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Այն որ մենք աշխարհում մնացած ժողովուրդներից ամենակատարյալներից ենք, եթե ոչ կատարյալը, չեմ առարկում


այս կարգախոսը կամ համոզմունքը տանում է դեպի փակուղի.լճացում կամ կործանում։

----------

